# Kliener bar and amazon putting out flowers



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

Well I have a monster amazon out in one of my tubs with 2 flower stalks and both are above water. One has already flowered and is now sending out leaves. The Kliener bar is just now sending out a stalk. My question is, on the amazon do I need to cut off the stalk and put it water or will it be ok until the plantlets develope roots of their own? The same thing goes for the Bar if it goes out of water. I'm not really concerned about the amazon but I would like to propigate the bar.


----------



## JoeHoetzl (Feb 23, 2005)

You can tie your stalks with some thread and weigh them down with rocks or something and they should develop their own little plants.

My Kleiner with thread wrapped after about a month:


















And about 3 weeks after that, as they were sold:


















Disconnected from the stalk, they still grow, but it seems to be slower:


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

So basically the stalks need to be in water even if they are connected to the mother plant? The amazon doesn't have a chance as the stalk is 3 feet above my tub and there is no way to put it back in with out breaking it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have litle experience with swords so I can't give you any personal experiences but you may want to PM John Sipes. He does a lot of tubbing and sword growing and may be able to give you some more insight.


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

Cory
I personally do not cut them or force them into the tank or water,you can do this but it is not 100% needed.. I have found that as long as the mother is in water the daughters all grow well. I have a Kliener bar now with at least 3-5 plantlets hanging off it and they are growing in complete in-direct light,even flowered with in direct light ( the indirect is from a window in the room).
If they seem to struggle a bit or some of the leaves brown I will give them (plantlets) water, I also will spray the plantlets with water (fertlizer loaded) to aid in moisture and growth.
I have done amazons ( few varieties) kliener bar,apart,gabrelli,rubin,ozelot, and a few others all this way.
Once the plantlets develope nice root system I will cut them and re-plant or sell.
The monster amazon I did outside never recieved water on the plantlets
Here is a pic








Here is a queen marble


----------

